# Aquarium DVD



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

I just wanted to share this DVD that I picked up at Walmart. It was under $10. This is what the back says. Add a colorful aquarium to any room with this serene video of graceful fish, combined with natural sounds and tranquil music. It features over 80 minutes. Choice of eight different aquariums. Plays with waves, Bubbles, music or a combination, 16:9 Widescreen Format, Filmed in High Definition.

I put this on the T.V and it is really relaxing. Makes a nice DVD for doing yoga to have on during a party in the background. This would also make a nice gift for someone that likes aquariums. It has saltwater tanks and even freshwater. There is one with a shark tank that I think is really neat.
I posted a picture of the DVD. It says Reflections of Nature on the top. When I got this they had other ones like the beach and river streams ect...


----------



## cpl corndog (Jun 11, 2010)

LOL that's funny. A maintenance free fish tank!

I think I'll get one too.


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

*Found website for other Virual Aquarium*

If you can't find this at Walmart. I saw this other one on-line virual Aquarium at http://www.screendreamsdvd.com/living_aquarium.asp
This one is neat as you can click for a trial showing and see how it is. It's sort of like the one I got at Walmart. I've seen other ones also. Amazon.com or Ebay might have them. Yeah no maintenance aquarium for those that dream of a saltwater tank but are afraid to start one. When I get a plasma T.V hanging on the wall I want to put this dvd on. I think it's better then a wall picture as you can change it. The only thing with mine is that the fish are real not virual but I have seen other aquarium dvd that have real fish in them on-line. You can look on-line they are called plasma aquariums.


----------

